# Haskanael's Imperial armies



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

well, I decided it was time to make a new Plog, my Imperial guard one was was so ancient and covered in Dust, and I have so many projects running that this will save some space probably.

*current projects:*
Netherheim Army Group
Krom Dragongazes great company
Ultramarines 3rd Company


*to be added to the armies:*
Netherheim Army Group
1 Wyvern.
1 Hydra Flakk tank.
1 Leman Russ Battle tank.
1 Leman Russ Battle tank.
1 Leman Russ Battle tank.
1 Leman Russ Demolisher.
1 Leman Russ Punisher.
1 Leman Russ exterminators.
1 Leman Russ exterminators.
1 Basilisk tank.
1 Manticore.

Krom Dragongazes great company
1 grey Hunter squads.
1 grey Hunter squads.
1 long fangs.
1 rhino.
1 predator.
1 thunderwolf cavalry squad.

Ultramarines 3rd company
Chaplain.
Librarian
1 devastator squads.
1 devastator squads.
1 venerable dreadnought.
1 Tactical squad.
1 Tactical squad.
1 Tactical squad.
1 Tactical squad.
transports for all!
1 predator.
1 predator.
1 land raider.
1 stormraven gunship.

*everything in the to be added lists, that is green has been purchased.*

*Painting list*
Marneus Calgar.
Ultramarines Chaplain.
Ultramarines Librarian.
Ultramarines Librarian.
Ultramarines Techmarine.
Ultramarine Command squad.
10 man Ultramarine assault squad.
10 man Ultramarine assault squad.
Ultramarine Tactical squad.
Ultramarine Tactical squad.
Ultramarines land speeder.
Ultramarines dreadnought.
Imperial guard Veteran squad.
Ultramarines Venerable Dreadnought.
Ultramarines Devestator squad.
Ultramarines Predator.
Astra Militarum heavy weapons squad
Astra Militarum Heavy weapons squad
Astra Militarum Heavy weapons squad
Astra Militarum Heavy weapons squad
Astra Militarum Heavy weapons squad
Astra Militarum veteran squad
Astra Militarum scout sentinel
Astra Militarum scout sentinel
Astra Militarum Leman Russ
Astra Militarum Techpriest.
Astra Militarum Wyvern
Astra Militarum Leman Russ Punisher
Astra Militarum Leman Russ exterminator.
Ragnar Blackmane
Ultramarine Stalker
Ultramarine Storm Talon
Astra militarum Company command squad
Astra militarum veteran squad

*everything in the painting list that is green has been painted.*


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Currently working on the SGT of my Command squad, 
Origional model is a Tyrannic war veteran.








and remodeling my captain.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

so for the Tyranic veteran sargeant
I started with this








then it became this








I used the head from the Ultramarines upgrade sprue, the stormbolter comes from the space marine commander kit, and the axe is from the new Assault marines, I forgot where I got the banner from.
the result after painting.









the Ultramarine Captain, my itteration of Mikael Fabian. Master of the Arsenal and captain of the 3rd Company.
Started like this.








then the Ultramarine upgrade sprue came out and I turned that into this.
















Inspired by the Masters of the Chapter, master of the arsenal









the reason for the pose is pretty much this.

















the legs, left arm, shoulder guard, backpack and banner. come from the space marine Commander kit
the head, the torso armour, the sword and the right shoulder guard. come from the Ultramarine upgrade sprue.
the power fist came from the new assault marine kit.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Time to start painting some Assault marines 








10 man assault marine squad made by combining old and new









I also noticed that you do not need a codex anymore to make play legal units with the new plastic kits.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

welp Assaul squad all done.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Keep up the good work!


Thanks.  encouragement is always welcome!

hoping to get around to the Imperial guard Veterans tomorrow.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, it's a start! Those are a lot of models to do!
Keep it coming, man.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

neferhet said:


> Well, it's a start! Those are a lot of models to do!
> Keep it coming, man.


I'm just glad I haven't bought all of it yet  would be a bitch to store all those boxes xD


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> I'm just glad I haven't bought all of it yet  would be a bitch to store all those boxes xD


I'm saying nothing!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I'm saying nothing!


oooh but we all know Tawa, :laugh:
I wish I had the money to have that many boxes to store


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

*posts everything......* :good:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

completely torn up and rebuild an assault on black reach dreadnought, and build a Blood Angels Librarian dreadnought using left over parts from the Furioso dreadnought kit. for a friend of mine.









Multi Melta is apropiated for my Ultramarines dreadnought, as payment ;P


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

another update!
I got bored so I painted the Venerable dreadnought 








Ultramarines Venerable dreadnought Garus.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I got bored again so here is a little update 

























time to get painting


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well done on the dreadnought!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I like how everything looks like it's seen battle. 

A minor thing, but Furioso Librarians can't take magna grapples they only get smoke launchers.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

ntaw said:


> I like how everything looks like it's seen battle.
> 
> A minor thing, but Furioso Librarians can't take magna grapples they only get smoke launchers.


Oh, thanks, ill be sure to correct that XD. I originally put them there to fill up a gap


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Oops, I got distracted. oh well.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

well finished this guy








aaand then I got distracted again.
another librarian








and 4 objective markers.








I promise the next thing that will be finished is that Astra Militarum veteran squad


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Finished the last infantry models of my guard army! 








it is also a new month for the army painting challenge.
I entered a 10 men devastator squad this month.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> Finished the last infantry models of my guard army!


Time for a holiday! :laugh:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Time for a holiday! :laugh:


well to be fair it took me about 4 months to get the will to paint those last 10 out of 200 or so individual infantry models XD but yeah I'm taking a break from the guard, and will be focusing on Ultramarines with a little side dish of blood angels


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Good stuff :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Excellent stuff mate, your work is really developing and looking better and better!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

done with these guys 








time to start of with this one.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Good work on the Ultramarines. Just a thought though, but the eyes on the sgt. Have you tried using any techniques to make eyes look like they are glowing or something? That may be a small feature that would make these models pop.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tugger said:


> Good work on the Ultramarines. Just a thought though, but the eyes on the sgt. Have you tried using any techniques to make eyes look like they are glowing or something? That may be a small feature that would make these models pop.


depends on the techniques, I tried blending and highlights before, but blending techniques and anything besides hard highlights are impossible for me because of my colorblindness, found this out after a couple of tries at both.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Yea I guess that would make it a little difficult to do hard highlights in such a small area. 

Anyways, keep em coming man. The squad is looking good.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That turnaround rate though!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

well all my armies together currently seem to fit a 6 feet by 4 feet surface


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

a little sidetrack.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Now that is nice. Damn nice, really can't wait to see it painted. How tall is it, all built up compared to say a Dread?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Loli said:


> Now that is nice. Damn nice, really can't wait to see it painted. How tall is it, all built up compared to say a Dread?












dreadnought, marines and wineglass for scale:grin:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

PROGRESS! this one is nearly done.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Great to see the army on parade and also your terrain projects mate! I like what you have done with each of the pieces and where they are going.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

here is something else I was working on testing the Armageddon Dust texture paint from GW.

























I have no idea if I might have overdone it or not, any thoughts?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

not sure what to think of my attempt to add snow and sludge to my tank tracks


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I will be spending a lot of time this month working on the tanks of my guard, adding weathering and dirt to the tracks and snow effects to the hulls. 
but alongside that is my entry for this months army painting challenge.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

oh lookie dat. celebrated my birthda recently, the loot was good. 








it fits up to 560 infantry models with the size of a space marine/guardsman.

in the meantime my Predator tank is almost done.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice one. I have three of these cases and they quite comfortably carry 14 leman russ and a macharius vanquisher, 16 chimera/hell hound, and four baneblade variants between them. Now, to get some more and carry the rest of the army...


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

WIP picture, but almost done.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

one finished Ultramarines Predator.
next on my list of Ultramarines IS.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

BOOM the standard bearer!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Awesome Banner Bearer! The card banner works really well, you have absolutely no spillover on your details and I quite like the effect that you've got with the black washed white details. Nice one!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

while working on the other projects I also aquired myself a wyvern








and I am working on making sure my basilisks and Hydra/wyverns have at least 2 person crew. with some diversity, also guns in case the enemy gets to close for comfort


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Good news everyone! 
I was able to find a fully sealed, like new version of the Battle for Macragge starter set.








I´m a happy gamer xD


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That was a great box set, good find!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> That was a great box set, good find!


that set was the first thing I ever owned starting 40K. I eternaly regretted selling everything from the box later. I cannot express how happy my nostalgic side is to have found this.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Mega battle at the local GW store. got a chance to field all my guard infantry at once. took it. back hurts like hell. totaly worth it.

























I need lascannon weapon squads. in case of land raider.

I also need to sort all the squads again.. fack


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ nice! Though, I have definitely been that guy taking a Redeemer and banking the enemy has nothing to deal with it with their horde. What organization do you fit your infantry into within the Combined Arms Detachment?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

ntaw said:


> ^ nice! Though, I have definitely been that guy taking a Redeemer and banking the enemy has nothing to deal with it with their horde. What organization do you fit your infantry into within the Combined Arms Detachment?


none I think, it was basicly a "bring everything you have" battle, but I chose to side with the camp that could only use infantry for the hell of it. ( I also don't realy know how combined arms detachments work but that is an aside XD)


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Ah! Well that works too. I typically run my infantry to deal with other infantry/light vehicles and leave the anti tank to my tanks...in an all infantry battle I would be boned aside from melta bombs :/

A Combined Arms Detachment is the current name for the classic Force Organization Chart of:

1-2 HQs
0-3 Elites
2-6 Troops
0-3 Fast Attack
0-3 Heavy Support
and currently also
0-1 Fortification
0-1 Lord of War

By the way, connecting two tables like that with a bridge? Friggin' amazing. I want to do that so the joke of my artillery hitting the table next to me can become reality! :laugh:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Ah! Well that works too. I typically run my infantry to deal with other infantry/light vehicles and leave the anti tank to my tanks...in an all infantry battle I would be boned aside from melta bombs :/
> 
> A Combined Arms Detachment is the current name for the classic Force Organization Chart of:
> 
> ...


Ahh now that confusion has been cleared up for me. 
the store manager build that bridge with empty sprues :laugh: I definitely hope to play another connected table battle with my artillery pressent.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

That is a great find.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

space marine standard bearers trough the years! yeah only 3 of them but still pretty neat.

I also managed to finaly finish my command squad. have a blurry pic


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I know its not your work but I love that bridge, thats also an epic way to do Larger scale games too.

Absolutlly love that middle standard bearer, is that freehand?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Loli said:


> I know its not your work but I love that bridge, thats also an epic way to do Larger scale games too.
> 
> Absolutlly love that middle standard bearer, is that freehand?


honestly I wish, but no its an Ultramarines 3rd company banner printout. I will be practicing my freehand in private and once I am ready/judge myself good enough I will be free handing the 3rd company banner design on the plastic command squad standard bearer.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking good all the same, mate.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

EDIT: picture replaced with a propper one xD


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:laugh: these pics are making me feel tipsy


----------



## Edzard (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice! 

The mega battle looks great, a sea of guardsmen.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Aaaaah yeah Wyverns are awesome. I put a down payment on my third one last week, once I pay it off I'll be fielding three in any game up to 1000 points as a staple.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

if everything goes well enough I will have a small AoS army consisting of the Sigmarites from the starter set, next week. in the meantime I started painting.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

looks like I will have a 2vs2 battle on Thursday with my guard.
750P for each player.
I was thinking of using the following list.

Lord Commisar 65
Platoon Command Squad 30
Infantry squad,	Flamer. 55
Infantry squad,	Flamer. 55
Infantry squad,	Flamer. 55
Infantry squad,	Flamer. 55
Leman Russ exterminator. 140
Leman Russ battletank. 150
Armoured Sentinel,	Lascannon. 50
Armoured Sentinel,	Lascannon. 50
Armoured Sentinel,	Autocannon. 45
750 Points

another version I am considering is:

Lord Commisar. 65
Platoon Command Squad, 4x flamers.	50
Infantry squad,	Flamer. 55
Infantry squad,	Flamer. 55
Infantry squad,	Flamer. 55
Leman Russ exterminator. 140
Leman Russ battletank. 150
Armoured Sentinel,	Lascannon. 50
Armoured Sentinel,	Lascannon. 50
rough riders	Melta Bombs, 2x Melta guns.	80


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Haskanael said:


> looks like I will have a 2vs2 battle on Thursday with my guard.
> 750P for each player.
> I was thinking of using the following list.
> 
> ...



I would recommend swapping the russ' with a punisher and a vanquisher.
Standard russ just aren't great any more without lumbering behemoth, and asside from the sentinels, you have very little anti tanks, which at 750 may not be a problem, but would hate to see your guard get mushed because you didn't have enough.

Edit: Plus why arnt you taking that sexy wyvern you just painted!?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

The Gunslinger said:


> I would recommend swapping the russ' with a punisher and a vanquisher.
> Standard russ just aren't great any more without lumbering behemoth, and asside from the sentinels, you have very little anti tanks, which at 750 may not be a problem, but would hate to see your guard get mushed because you didn't have enough.
> 
> Edit: Plus why arnt you taking that sexy wyvern you just painted!?


I will be playing against a grey knights/blood angels team. these two have a track record of putting everything in transports. so I will probably barely get any good use out of a wyvern xd. in the last 2vs2 game against them it was my Infantry squads and lascannon sentinels that carried the day. as well as the lord commisar holding off against a Blood Angels Chaplain for 3 turns.

you make fair points on the Leman russ tanks. but the only problem I have is that I have a terrible experience with single vanquishers. I might exchange the Battletank for the Punisher. or maybe a basilisk.

lastly my Sisters of battle ally will have plenty of melta's to cover anti tank. I am going to let this sink in a bit and sleep it over. I could and should have provided more information in my innitial write up xD


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Haskanael said:


> I will be playing against a grey knights/blood angels team. these two have a track record of putting everything in transports. so I will probably barely get any good use out of a wyvern xd. in the last 2vs2 game against them it was my Infantry squads and lascannon sentinels that carried the day. as well as the lord commisar holding off against a Blood Angels Chaplain for 3 turns.
> 
> you make fair points on the Leman russ tanks. but the only problem I have is that I have a terrible experience with single vanquishers. I might exchange the Battletank for the Punisher. or maybe a basilisk.
> 
> lastly my Sisters of battle ally will have plenty of melta's to cover anti tank. I am going to let this sink in a bit and sleep it over. I could and should have provided more information in my innitial write up xD


Fair enough if you think your ally can handle any tanks, I just personally find it better to be able to handle everything without relying on a partner, but then I have had some terrible ally's in my time :laugh:

If you are worried about transports I would take a couple of autocannon squads instead of the exterminator. I just feel there are so many better ways of getting some S7 in a list then that tank. The HW teams would let you shoot at more targets for less points plus the command squad's orders would be far more useful on them.

But yea good luck on the day and let us know how it goes :good:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

For what it's worth, when I play doubles (which recently is a lot because of a campaign I'm involved in) my partner and I always balance each other's list instead of trying for internal balance. It seems a more effective use of the FOC and typically plays to each person's taste anyway.

Thoroughly enjoy that Wyvern. That is probably the biggest and clearest possible picture you could have replaced old blurry with :laugh:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

well after carefully revising my list. one of the guys decided to be sick today. 
since I am the only one with a butload of models I will be bringing an army of 1500 P against 2 armies of 750P. this could get interesting. on to listbuilding it is!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay I need some opinions terribly badly
I am going to join AoS with the stormcast eternals but I am not sure wich colours scheme to use. I came up with two that seem interesting.

















I would love to hear people's opinions on the colour combinations. don't mind the shodyness  this is just a test XD


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> Okay I need some opinions terribly badly
> I am going to join AoS with the stormcast eternals but I am not sure wich colours scheme to use. I came up with two that seem interesting.
> 
> 
> ...


Green for me, all the eternals i ever see are metalic colour plus blue or red, its nice seeing green for a change, plus you make silver and green work.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Loli said:


> Green for me, all the eternals i ever see are metalic colour plus blue or red, its nice seeing green for a change, plus you make silver and green work.


you have seen red ones? O-O darnit! well at least the silver works  I saw way to much Gold with different hues of blue and purple in my area and I realy wanted to get away from that.



> you make silver and green work.


thank you so much for this! I had a lot of doubts about green with any metalic colour.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Whilst I love the red colour scheme - makes me think of Roman Legions! - I agree that the green is by far the better choice. It looks very good! :good:



Bear in mind red is my favourite colour, and I can't stand green :laugh:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Whilst I love the red colour scheme - makes me think of Roman Legions!


that was exactly my inspiration 


thanks for the feedback. I'm going to await another week. to see if more people come knocking . aand to gauge the reactions of the locals.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

so while I await more feedback. I did not forget about the storm talon of this months painting challange  still working on it!
however my local GW started a tale of X gamers type event, for AoS and I decided to join in on the fun. waiting for an order from our friend @bitsandkits so I can fill in the first 6 months within a reasonable budget. 

I also played my first game of AoS with the starter set at my local GW and had an absolute blast. it is simple, fun. yet tactical.
once I get going propperly I will probably make a new Plog just for AoS.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I like the green scheme, but I think you need one more colour to the palette. The red currently stands our more, as you got a good vibe going with the silver, gold and red. The green and silver looks lacking in comparison.

For it to live up in comparison to the reds, find one more colour - Possibly the gold as well?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> I like the green scheme, but I think you need one more colour to the palette. The red currently stands our more, as you got a good vibe going with the silver, gold and red. The green and silver looks lacking in comparison.


 I thought this as well but I cannot find colours I am statisfied with to go with both green and silver, not even copper.



Nordicus said:


> For it to live up in comparison to the reds, find one more colour - Possibly the gold as well?


tried gold xd sadly I don't find green to be a gold colour so to so say, I was absolutely not happy with how it came out xD


on another note. I found out there is an actual green with silver stormhost already X-x, so having some second thoughts about the green.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Try Brown or Black, Black goes with anything and Browns goes well with greens.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> Try Brown or Black, Black goes with anything and Browns goes well with greens.


I gave this a try a couple of days ago. brown turned out.. not so well. I dont like the look of brown combined with green or silver on the stormcasts. however it would look good on more nature and cloth oriented armies.

black, I personally feel darkens the models to much.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Green has my vote, but I feel like I've been painting red my whole life...so....I might be predisposed to just about everything else by now.

What if you paint the shield yellow and green? It might look pretty sharp.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like to thank @Loli , @Tawa , @Nordicus , @Moriouce and @ntaw for taking the time to leave your feedback and opinions, it is very apreciated :victory:

in the end trying the tips on paints to use with green/silver. they ended up not being to my personal satisfaction. finding out that there already is a green/silver stormhost had its influence as well. and the opinions and advice of my local gaming group. 

I ended up deciding to go for the Red/silver/gold colourscheme.

(for those interested, including the local votes it is 5 for green - 7 for red)


thank you all very much  I will be starting a seperate Plog for my stormhost this sunday. so that this Plog can continue to serve the Imperium of mankind.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> I would like to thank @Loli , @Tawa , @Nordicus , @Moriouce and @ntaw for taking the time to leave your feedback and opinions, it is very apreciated :victory:
> 
> in the end trying the tips on paints to use with green/silver. they ended up not being to my personal satisfaction. finding out that there already is a green/silver stormhost had its influence as well. and the opinions and advice of my local gaming group.
> 
> ...


Screw the locals, our votes should count for more, I demand a recount! But if that's the scheme you prefer then go for it


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loli said:


> Screw the locals, our votes should count for more, I demand a recount! But if that's the scheme you prefer then go for it


*brandishes burning torch!* :crazy:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tawa said:


> *brandishes burning torch!* :crazy:


*empties a fire extinguisher on you*


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's considered to be courting in some parts :laugh:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tawa said:


> That's considered to be courting in some parts :laugh:


I do think we reversed the roles for that then :crazy:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> I do think we reversed the roles for that then :crazy:


Clearly you've never been to Runcorn :laugh:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well you two just need to get youself a room, with a window so I can watch  Then film it, then uplaod it to various romance websites and make a killing. It's a match made in heaven.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loli said:


> Well you two just need to get youself a room, with a window so I can watch  Then film it, then uplaod it to various romance websites and make a killing. It's a match made in heaven.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

as was seen in the Army painting challenge I am currently working on this.









I also was given a bunch of bits and models from a friend that plays Sisters of battle and is starting Khorne Deamonkin.
combined with my own bits and models I was able to add this to my collection.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice! That's a tidy little collection going there!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

BOOM. 








ready to kill loads of infantry, cavalry, bikes and a transport here and there.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Haskanael said:


> ready to kill loads of infantry, cavalry, bikes and a transport here and there.


Love it mate, send us a shot of them in battle, hopefully smashing heretics or puny xenos!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

next up a Ultramarine's tac squad. very basic, but that is because it's from the Battle for Macrage set.









I'll try to make pictures of the tanks in battle  but that probably won't be anytime soon.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I figured out I forgot the unit markings for the vehicles last month so here is a little update on that.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice touch. Looking like a well put together pair of heavy support choices for your armies.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I need more lascannons... and a pair of vanquishers. people in my gaming group are starting to use Land raiders and such.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Pre ordered the Leman Russ tech command today. can't wait to get my hands on that techpriest. and ofcourse another leman russ ;P


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

took way to long. but I did it.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

time to start painting more sentinels.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

finished the these two








now time for these guys


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

finished the techpriest. also put some new paint on my older techpriests and my servitors


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

latest project, converting Kasrkins to make a valid Militarum Tempestus force.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

here is a better picture of my militarum tempestus command squad. made with Kasrkins.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

finished a new company command squad, and a new veteran squad.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

and with this, I finish my to do list this month


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Haskanael said:


> I finish my to do list this month


I truly am jealous of the amount of time you have to put towards this hobby. Good job, it shows in the quality and volume of your work! I sat down the other day and took 45 minutes to make one assault marine solidly red. I now own red spray paint...


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

ntaw said:


> I truly am jealous of the amount of time you have to put towards this hobby. Good job, it shows in the quality and volume of your work! I sat down the other day and took 45 minutes to make one assault marine solidly red. I now own red spray paint...


hehehe, it could be worse honestly, and to be fair I would rather be having a full time job then have all this time to paint 
red spray paint is key!

on the note of painting Moar finished stuff.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I got bored, so I made a thing
















I am quite happy with how it came out. 
the centre collumn is a plastic roll that usualy holds the paper for receipts at shops etc.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Haskanael said:


> I got bored, so I made a thing


It is a very nice thing. I might just cop this idea, don't know why I've never thought to use extra models as statues. Good call!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

*blows the dust out with a fan* 
well it sure has been quiet on my end. my 40K armies are on a bit of a back burner as I have to be a bit more carefull with my money for a while, in the meantime I have been working on my Age of Sigmar army (pictures will follow on that PloG later today), and I have been playing a lot of games in both systems. turns out that the guard can take on the Death company and raven wing armies quite nicely.

good news is, at the end of the month I have a job interview at the Local GW store, if I get it, I can start spending some money on my armies again and painting supplies.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

*Deleted*


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

well I am taking a break from 40.000 for a while, I might post a couple of painted tanks in the future but other then that I won't be expanding to much. 

on another note .. two nemesis dreadnights in a 1000 points tournament... whyyy?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Haskanael said:


> on another note .. two nemesis dreadnights in a 1000 points tournament... whyyy?


Painful. My first game of 7th edition with the new BA 'dex was in a small game against an Unbound army of a Riptide and bunch of Crisis Suits. It wasn't even a tournament, just a straight up waste of time. Hopefully this isn't the stimulus for your break from 40k!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Painful. My first game of 7th edition with the new BA 'dex was in a small game against an Unbound army of a Riptide and bunch of Crisis Suits. It wasn't even a tournament, just a straight up waste of time. Hopefully this isn't the stimulus for your break from 40k!


it kinda was the last drop, my last 3 battles before that tourney where against different players each playing a either grey knight or necron list that I might as well have not deployed for. so playing against GK is just plain not fun at all. Since GK seems to have become the Meta I will keep painting, and just wait for a new codex. perhaps play some games against non GK armies but for now I am putting my focus on AoS.


its hilarious that I can still blow Ravenwing/deathwing combo armies of the table tho..


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

this is what I at least have to finish before buying more. that and 1 squad of 10 Kasrkin that I recently stripped of paint.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Haskanael said:


> so playing against GK is just plain not fun at all.


I've had some tough times over the editions facing these guys with Guard. It's a bit of a crap shoot, specially if your opponent is always out fer your throat. Part of why I have such a large collection of models is out of adapting to beat armies as opposed to just collecting what I like for my army. Strangely, when I gave up on the internet's advice to me and started just playing my army a ton I started winning more often than not despite playing a low-tier army (BA). Even the GK guys with their Draigo-stars have had a hard time sweeping me under the table since I reintroduced Dante, someone I had formerly given up on based on the interwebz information. I guess I play with some cool people though, which helps even when they bring game-altering unit choices. We also communicate pre-game about the brand and age of cheese we'll be bringing out so total blow-outs don't happen anymore. Key.



Haskanael said:


> its hilarious that I can still blow Ravenwing/deathwing combo armies of the table tho..


There's always some armies you just have an easy time with. For me it seems to be Space Marines.



Haskanael said:


> this is what I at least have to finish before buying more


So....you're like a week away from buying a new kit? :laugh: I put together seven models (infantry, nothing big) in the last two months. Boo-yeah.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

the Ultramarines 3rd company are starting to take shape nicely









however this still needs finishing XD








that is: 
Half an Assault squad.
1 tactical squad with multi-melta and melta gun.
1 captain with stormbolter and powersword.
3 servitors.
2 objective markers.
1 razorback with lascannons thats going to be repainted from wolves to Ultramarines.
1 stalker.
1 landspeeder.
3 droppods that are going to be rebuild and painted from wolves to Ultramarines.
1 honour guard standard bearer.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I got a fun battle lined up for the end of Juli, as soon as the local Dark Angel player comes back from deployment we will duke it out in a 3000 Points battle, looking forward to this, as it gives me the chance to use the Guard (AM) formations to their full strengths.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Excellent, I love the bigger battles! Very interested to hear your thoughts on the new formations, I was considering trying one or two out soon in a 5000 point game.

Great work so far on the ultramarines, it's a very impressive allied detachment that you have going there!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Excellent, I love the bigger battles! Very interested to hear your thoughts on the new formations, I was considering trying one or two out soon in a 5000 point game.
> 
> Great work so far on the ultramarines, it's a very impressive allied detachment that you have going there!


I already beat him once on a 2000 Point game, I combined the Emperors fist armoured company, the Emperors blade assault company and the Emperor's wrath artillery company. highly effective I wiped his ravenwing/deathwing combo army of the table


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Haskanael said:


> I already beat him once on a 2000 Point game, I combined the Emperors fist armoured company, the Emperors blade assault company and the Emperor's wrath artillery company. highly effective I wiped his ravenwing/deathwing combo army of the table


Good Show! I'd like to have seen that!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

welp I caved in and got the limited edition space marine tribune, good times when the store only had 10 available.
probably going to paint him up as an Ultra Marine and pick Ultramarine painting back up after getting him finished.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Heh. Congrats. 

But isn't that a little like saying, "I'm addicted to the most boring drug around, and I just relapsed."


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> Heh. Congrats.
> 
> But isn't that a little like saying, "I'm addicted to the most boring drug around, and I just relapsed."


in part it is, but I am actualy enjoying painting it, and thus far have no regrets getting it


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> Heh. Congrats.
> 
> But isn't that a little like saying, "I'm addicted to the most boring drug around, and I just relapsed."


Despite the perennial hate that Ultramarines get, every time I play Rome Total War I get an urge to start a collection...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh, I don't hate them. I just think they're bland.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

well I'm getting back around to painting, finaly! work sure keeps one bussy
first off a squad of Kasrkin I need to mod the SGT a bit (replace the power sword with a chainsword) and spray paint him, then get on with painting the bunch.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

welp gues what, Kasrkins never got finished. they will eventualy. but not any time soon.
I have however put time and energy in some other projects.
A little diorama
















build some objective markers.








finished these veterans and transport for the APC








Wall of martyrs








also Heresy Era Ultramarines!
























this ten man squad will be a 20 man squad when I am finished with them.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

since last post, more progress on my Heresy era Ultra's.








Cataphracti terminators ready for battle.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

lets not forget to update my plog no matter how ancient it is 
better terminator pics.








and the finished Legion Primus medicae


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great output of work, some good painting, I would only suggest drilling out the barrels on all of your guns, makes them look a lot better in my opinion, keep up the good work


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Captain Remus Ventanus, commander of the 4th company of the 1st chapter of the Ultramarines Legion (breathes)

completely WYSIWYG with the unit entry. 
Bolt Pistol
Power Sword
Legion Banner
Iron Halo
Grenades
and Power Armour.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

He looks beautiful


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

almost forgot to post this one here  
also painted a unit of Sisters of Silence 








and Voldus with a headswap.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

made some progress on my guillible man


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

fancy project log! A lot of blue eh? 
how is the sprue for the sister of silnce and guilliman? nice stuff of hard to assemble / modify?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

It has been a while, seems like a Missed a lot of notifications.

Here is a little teaser for a project I'm woring on with my Imperial armies amongst others.

"Nobody knew… no one knew what the Adeptus Mechanicus was doing in the Biologis facility near the wall. Not until it was too late anyhow."


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> It has been a while, seems like a Missed a lot of notifications.
> 
> Here is a little teaser for a project I'm woring on with my Imperial armies amongst others.
> 
> "Nobody knew… no one knew what the Adeptus Mechanicus was doing in the Biologis facility near the wall. Not until it was too late anyhow."


I do love me some Romanesque Robot Legions, you have my interest:smile2:.

Also, cool thread, love your base for Inquisitor Greyfax! Imperial Guard and Ultramarines also look very sharp:good:.

I would provide some helpful critique, but I do not have much experience in painting (a small and varied group of 40k and fantasy stuff). Your experience far outweighs my own lol!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

a lot of silence again after my last post, with good reason I have been working on Armies on parade in secret, and now that its over I can say I didnt make the top 3 but I did get nominated most scenic display.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Your guardsmen look great! I really like the colors on them-- the muted red with the blue-grey really pops! The dwarf shields are a nice touch, too!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

The Son of Horus said:


> Your guardsmen look great! I really like the colors on them-- the muted red with the blue-grey really pops! The dwarf shields are a nice touch, too!


thanks SoH means a lot to :victory:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I managed to get my hands on 2x the krieg kill team and ended up making a full matched play roster out of them.


----------

